# Looking to work in Kos this summer



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello,
I am interested in working in Kos this summer, what is the island like during the summer and the winter? I will probably be working for a good hotel there and was wondering what to expect this year now that the crisis seems to be worse than last year. How are the hospitals there? Going back and forth to main-land Greece by plane during winter? And in general is it a good idea to bring a newborn to Kos?

Many thanks to all!!


----------



## Mickysmummy (Sep 21, 2011)

hi there. I am in Kos at the moment and came here with my son when he was 11 weeks old, he coped fine with the heat as it was July when we got here. The summer is very hot, 35-40 degrees c in the high season and that can be hard. Also with babies it can be hard to find something safe to use for the mosquitoes. Can't help with working for a hotel I'm afraid but the hospital does look a bit worse for wear but i have been assured that the drs are great although I have been lucky enough not to need to go as yet. Anything I can help with I will be happy to but as I say I have only worked for a tour operater and then had my son so haven't been back to work since. x


----------

